# NVIDIA GeForce RTX 4090 FE + 6x Custom Design Unboxing



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2022)

Today we're allowed to show you the GeForce RTX 40 cards that we'll be reviewing soon. So far we have seven cards in our labs, including the NVIDIA Founders Edition, the ASUS STRIX, the new water-cooled MSI Suprim Liquid, Gigabyte Gaming OC, Palit GameRock, Zotac and Colorful Vulcan OC.

*Show full review*


----------



## birdie (Oct 5, 2022)

OMG.

This is actually a brick.

@W1zzard 

Can you take a photo of this card next to a brick?


----------



## ray7heon (Oct 5, 2022)

IMO Zotac has one of the more stylish designs this time. Wish the Zotac was in here as well!


----------



## rrrrex (Oct 5, 2022)

IMO, 2+ kg should come with support bracket by default.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 5, 2022)

The size of these cards is insane.


----------



## wolf (Oct 5, 2022)

behemoths the lot of them, even if I was crazy enough to pay the early adopter tax in this tiny window before AMD launch, I couldn't fit any bar the founders in my damn case.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 5, 2022)

Damn, those are some hefty cards, makes my 3080 FE look tiny


----------



## CGi-Quality (Oct 5, 2022)

I have a 3090 Ti FTW3, so these don't look that "thicc" to me.


----------



## Dirt Chip (Oct 5, 2022)

If you can`t lift a 2+ kg brick, this card isn't for you...

Just by the absurd look of it you can tell this thing is wrong.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 5, 2022)

The chip and the PCB itself is perhaps the smallest that has ever been made. But the heat produced is so concentrated that it has become inevitable to mount mastotonditic heatsinks.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2022)

ray7heon said:


> Wish the Zotac was in here as well!


There was an issue with DHL, the card is on its way and should be here this week, so I expect to have it in my launch-day reviews


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 5, 2022)

ray7heon said:


> IMO Zotac has one of the more stylish designs this time. Wish the Zotac was in here as well!





I don't.


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm not as exciting for the 4090 as I was for the 3090.One thing is certain,  I'll buy the HYBRID AIO version, rather than the fan cooled version.

Can someone explain to me why USBC for VR on the 2080Ti was abandoned in the 3080/ 3090 and doesn't make a comeback on the 4000 either?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 5, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> There was an issue with DHL, the card is on its way and should be here this week, so I expect to have it in my launch-day reviews


Its really delivering you a bag full of Florida hurricane whipped sand.


----------



## Emboldi (Oct 5, 2022)

Hmm, for all other cards than FE you need to buy an xtra adapter cable?


----------



## junglist724 (Oct 5, 2022)

Which one has the shortest PCB when you rip off the air cooler?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 5, 2022)

In case someone is interested in some comparable measurements/features between different cards.








						NVIDIA RTX 4090
					

시트1  VRM (Phase) Product,SIZE,Heat-Pipe,Vapor Chamber,Fan,Boost CLK,Power (Spec),Recommanded PSU,GPU,VRAM,Reference NVIDIA RTX 4090 Founders Edition,304 × 137 × 61mm (3 Slot),✓,2,520MHz,450W,850W,20 (70A),3 ASUS ROG STRIX RTX 4090 OC,357.6 × 149.3 × 70.1mm (3.5 Slot),4× 8mm + 3× 6mm,✓,3× 105mm,2,...




					docs.google.com
				



via

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577654919917543425


----------



## GrimReaper85 (Oct 5, 2022)

Gigabyte is not heavier than FE, it's 160g lighter.


----------



## thegnome (Oct 5, 2022)

Wonder how large the FE fans are this time, seems like 110-120mm?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 5, 2022)

Kind of depressed and not a little turned off by the lack of innovation in the looks of the FE. Makes me wonder what else they didn't care about improving.

 I guess 780 Ti and 980 Ti did look the same, and I get that they find a design that works and stick with it, but I can't shake the feeling that they are just going for MOAR POWER instead of innovating. 

I nearly posted 3090 and 4090 swapped.


----------



## chodaboy19 (Oct 5, 2022)

That Palit card certainly has a unique aesthetic. Maybe their designers hang out with G.Skill designers during lunch?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2022)

Emboldi said:


> Hmm, for all other cards than FE you need to buy an xtra adapter cable?


Adapter cables are included with all cards


----------



## DonKnotts (Oct 5, 2022)

What's the weight of the MSI Suprim Liquid X without the radiator and fans?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 5, 2022)

2KEUR+ 2kg+ cards with a gimped chip, later on they'll milk more with a Ti one.




Chomiq said:


> View attachment 264302
> I don't.


What has their post about Monopoly cash from over 1½ years ago to do anything with this?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 5, 2022)

Lenne said:


> What has their post about Monopoly cash from over 1½ years ago to do anything with this?


That was in the middle of the GPU shortage, clearly ZOTAC was handing out product to miners and flexing on gamers (see the hashtags) about it. A really dirty move IMHO.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 5, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> That was in the middle of the GPU shortage, clearly ZOTAC was handing out product to miners and flexing on gamers (see the hashtags) about it. A really dirty move IMHO.


I get the point but it still doesn't have anything to do with their new releases. Practically every manufacturer has done more or less some shitty/shady stuff back in the day, yet still nobody brings those up.


----------



## qubit (Oct 5, 2022)

Man that thing is a proper brick. With any luck, the weight will break the PCIe slot with its impressiveness.


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Oct 5, 2022)

5 tacky, skank looking AIB cards and one sexy, classy FE model.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 5, 2022)

I'll wait for EVGA's 4090 to come out before I buy one.


----------



## Xaled (Oct 5, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Kind of depressed and not a little turned off by the lack of innovation in the looks of the FE. Makes me wonder what else they didn't care about improving.
> 
> I guess 780 Ti and 980 Ti did look the same, and I get that they find a design that works and stick with it, but I can't shake the feeling that they are just going for MOAR POWER instead of innovating.
> 
> I nearly posted 3090 and 4090 swapped.


Lack of competition and selling out made no no need for investing on design prior to 1xxx series



neatfeatguy said:


> I'll wait for EVGA's 4090 to come out before I buy one.


You'll wait looooong then..


----------



## Anymal (Oct 5, 2022)

Nice one Nvidia, allow unboxing on Intel day.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

Anymal said:


> Nice one Nvidia, allow unboxing on Intel day.



Ha! That was my first thought as well. Kinda surprised it didn't get a mention until Page 2.


----------



## DeeJay1001 (Oct 5, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 264302
> I don't.


panties are still in a knot huh?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 5, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'll wait for EVGA's 4090 to come out before I buy one.


So, never?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

shovenose said:


> So, never?



Pretty sure that's the joke.


----------



## JAKra (Oct 5, 2022)

Captains Workspace was pretty close regarding the size of RTX 4090 in this April fools video!


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 5, 2022)

birdie said:


> OMG.
> 
> This is actually a brick.
> 
> ...


Yup at this point I would pay for the model with the AIO this is just insane. Its getting to the point where you need a Mini pc just house the GPU then you can run some kinda PCIE extension cable from that box to the main tower lol.


----------



## mb194dc (Oct 5, 2022)

The question is which card makes the best doorstop, paperweight or room heater?


----------



## clopezi (Oct 5, 2022)

Will be width a problem on some cases? For example, I've a be quiet 802 and GPU length it's not a problem, but I'm not sure if GPU will fit on the case because of the width...


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

mb194dc said:


> The question is which card makes the best doorstop, paperweight or room heater?



Fun fact:  The combined (rumoured) TBP of 4 4090s _juuust_ about equals the power draw of a US-spec household space heater.


----------



## Anymal (Oct 5, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Ha! That was my first thought as well. Kinda surprised it didn't get a mention until Page 2.


TPU even put it between A750 and A770 on timeline.


----------



## jose.3.20 (Oct 5, 2022)

Is good to see the cable for pcie ex cables from psu atx 2.0. And in the other hand, those gpus are TOO BIG. Would be consider to follow the construction of msi suprim with aio.


----------



## ray7heon (Oct 5, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 264302
> I don't.


Well basically every AIB did that and only Zotac somehow managed to be stupid enough to get caught. Nevertheless I'm just here to admire the engineering and design of the geforce cards. Voting with my wallet for AMD if they deliver, or skipping the generation entirely.


----------



## trsttte (Oct 5, 2022)

Dirt Chip said:


> If you can`t lift a 2+ kg brick, this card isn't for you...
> 
> Just by the absurd look of it you can tell this thing is wrong.



It certainly wasn't what the pcie expansion card format was designed for that's for sure



neatfeatguy said:


> I'll wait for EVGA's 4090 to come out before I buy one.



Might want to grab a chair while you wait 



ray7heon said:


> Zotac somehow managed to be stupid enough to get caught



No no, not to get caught, to fucking brag about it!


----------



## Emboldi (Oct 5, 2022)

thegnome said:


> Wonder how large the FE fans are this time, seems like 110-120mm?


they said 150 right? at least on one of them...


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 5, 2022)

Sorry boys, I don't mean to brag but I got mine already. Just had it installed this afternoon. For those of you with concerns, it seems to hold up well!


----------



## trsttte (Oct 5, 2022)

@W1zzard is the 4080 16gb cooler the same as the 4090 like they pointed to when they announced them or smaller? (if that's something you can say ofc)


----------



## Salvo39 (Oct 5, 2022)

> Power spec 450W
> Recommended PSU 1200W


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 5, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> Sorry boys, I don't mean to brag but I got mine already. Just had it installed this afternoon. For those of you with concerns, it seems to hold up well!
> 
> View attachment 264338


You should space them out a little to let air get into the fire, or it will go out...


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 5, 2022)

for anyone whos got one i wish you the very best of luck and i mean that most sin-Sealy folks   .


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 5, 2022)

ray7heon said:


> IMO Zotac has one of the more stylish designs this time. Wish the Zotac was in here as well!



Yeah it struck me too. Not only does it stand out, it also seems like a genuine attempt to reduce the bulkiness of these absolutely massive cards. And succeeding at it.

Still far too big though, this isn't ever going to get anywhere near my wallet even if I wanted to smash 2 grand on a GPU.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 5, 2022)

Salvo39 said:


>


Funny. I run my 1080 Ti OV/OC without a problem with a 550W PSU and this probably couldn't even power that hungry beast.


----------



## trsttte (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577683165132763136


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2022)

trsttte said:


> @W1zzard is the 4080 16gb cooler the same as the 4090 like they pointed to when they announced them or smaller? (if that's something you can say ofc)


No idea, don't have a 4080 yet, they launch in November I think


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 5, 2022)

I might have missed this small detail. 

Can anyone point out if there was a defined notch or other structurally assured mounting point for the height adjustable bracing on any of these cards?  That is a lot of weight with a fair amount of torque even before you consider the impact of fans.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 5, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> I might have missed this small detail.
> 
> Can anyone point out if there was a defined notch or other structurally assured mounting point for the height adjustable bracing on any of these cards?  That is a lot of weight with a fair amount of torque even before you consider the impact of fans.


The review said:


> The tail end of the card has a small lid that covers the mounting holes for a support rail, used in certain workstation form-factors such as the x86 Mac Pro.


IDK if that is for supporting in a standard ATX case, but there it is.


----------



## sLowEnd (Oct 5, 2022)

The Asus card looks massive enough to have a moon


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

sLowEnd said:


> The Asus card looks massive enough to have a moon



That's no moon...


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Oct 5, 2022)

trsttte said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577683165132763136


FFS... This is ridiculous...
Yo RTX 4090 is so fat, the motherboard cries and the RAM dies. 
The RTX 4090 is so fat, when Jensen Huang set one down on his office desk, it lowered the price(yeah, we wish), and when it fell over nobody was laughing, but the ground was cracking up.
Yo RTX 4090 is so fat, you can't see any RGB lighting inside the room. 
Yo RTX 4090 is so fat, when it's cooling fans spin, the local news weather issues a high wind warning. 
The RTX 4090 is so fat, the product pictures are taken via satellite. 
The RTX 4090 is so fat, when it fell over, it bounced over Walmart, crashed through Sam's Club, and landed on Target.
The RTX 4090 is so fat, when I tried to picture it in my head, it broke my fricken neck!


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm sure these AIBs have their suited boots checking-in on these forums hence a little note:

Although it may not be in everyones interest/preference, a more uniform heatsink on more GPUs would be nice (aesthetically speaking). Whether it compromises on performance or heatpipe flex , i dont know but i'm sure your engineers are wiser and will find a solution. For eg. ASUS - love that clean fin stack!





...opposed to what "looks like" manufacturing defects unless there are odd balls who like mysterious black holes with a lump of heatpipe/s exposed:





(those 12-pin connectors look tiny on these gigantic cards... always did like the chunky fin arrangement and hope we get some of this magic on mid-tier cards whether its overkill or not)

EVGA GPUs  RIP!! 



MentalAcetylide said:


> The RTX 4090 is so fat, when Jensen Huang set one down on his office desk, it lowered the price(yeah, we wish), and when it fell over nobody was laughing, but the ground was cracking up.
> The RTX 4090 is so fat, when it fell over, it bounced over Walmart, crashed through Sam's Club, and landed on Target.



lol


----------



## Absolution (Oct 5, 2022)

Dont know about you guys, I am looking forward to this tiny one's review (Inno3D ichill 4090), hope W1zzard gets his hands on this one.


----------



## RedBear (Oct 6, 2022)

The 1.999kg weight of the FE and Palit cards reminds me of pricing practices, did they shave some paint in order to make it?


----------



## steen (Oct 6, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Adapter cables are included with all cards


@W1zzard, the adapter cables are interesting. Only 2 of the 4 sense pins are connected to GND on 2 of the 4 8-pin adapters. 3x 8-pin are enough to power but not if you pick an 8-pin without GND sense.


----------



## Bwaze (Oct 6, 2022)

Not nearly as exciting as it would have been if the prices weren't insulting.


----------



## Forza.Milan (Oct 6, 2022)

with this unboxing, nvidia need you to known, it is the size of "new normal" vga...


----------



## trsttte (Oct 6, 2022)

Forza.Milan said:


> with this unboxing, nvidia need you to known, it is the size of "new normal" vga...



It really isn't, just as 1000$+ are not the new normal for price, as is moore's law *not *dead yet. Just an halo product, a big fat halo product at that.


----------



## Tropick (Oct 6, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Still far too big though, this isn't ever going to get anywhere near my wallet even if I wanted to smash 2 grand on a GPU.


Not to mention having to buy a $250-$300 PSU for the thing... I thought I was making a smart investment buying a Seasonic Focus GX-750 back in early 2020, now it's practically a kid's toy. I'm going to try and stay on AM4 (Zen3/RDNA2) for as long as possible since doing a full (enthusiast tier) upgrade these days will practically require taking out a personal loan.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Oct 6, 2022)

Why are they still putting the power connector in the most intrusive place possible?
It should be on the bottom corner away from the outputs, or in a cutout of the backplate towards that end, now that the PCB isn't more than 60% the length of the heatsink


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 6, 2022)

Normally when new Nvidia cards come out I get them ASAP. Not this time, way too much power needed, larger case needed and support for holding it up.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 6, 2022)

Yea I think the 4090 needs to get some exercise, it seems to have gained some weight LOL.

I am curious how its going to sounds and perform under stress with these massive coolers!


----------



## Veseleil (Oct 6, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> Sorry boys, I don't mean to brag but I got mine already. Just had it installed this afternoon. For those of you with concerns, it seems to hold up well!
> 
> View attachment 264338


All in all, it's just another brick in the wall.


----------



## trsttte (Oct 6, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> Why are they still putting the power connector in the most intrusive place possible?
> It should be on the bottom corner away from the outputs, or in a cutout of the backplate towards that end, now that the PCB isn't more than 60% the length of the heatsinkView attachment 264417



Because that would require an internal extension cable which is bad for manufacturing (not just more expensive but actual bad failure prone design) or a longer weirdly shaped pcb just for the connector which is more expensive to make. 

The cable has to go somewhere and imo creating a technical design problem to fix a very small aesthetical annoyance is not the way to go (it's an internal pc component, function over form all the way lol).


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 6, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> All in all, it's just another brick in the wall.



yeah. Im not too happy though... the local store was out of bricks and this is the only one available at a crazy asking price. It does look futuristically nice though. I had 2 choices. 1. Either wait for the store to get their next batch of affordable bricks or 2. pay the hefty premium and purchase this special addition brick and quickly fill the hole before the house came crumbling down. I guess a worthwhile premium to pay if it saves lives. The weird part, some weirdo walked past my home and saw my new and shiny brick and said "huh isn't that a graphics card?" i dunno what this guys was on about... he did look a little high. He was sure as hell adamant to prove his theory. I mean come on - $1600 for a graphics card, really?... i dunno what planet hes living on. Oh well, silly people with silly ideas.


----------



## QUANTUMPHYSICS (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## ratirt (Oct 7, 2022)

Damn these cards are so massively fat. If the 4090 ever entered a bus it would have to pay for two tickets to seat. 
It wouldn't fit in my case probably.


----------



## Hugh Jass (Oct 7, 2022)

chodaboy19 said:


> That Palit card certainly has a unique aesthetic. Maybe their designers hang out with G.Skill designers during lunch?


Yeah, the Game Rock cards look silly. But traditionally they're very well binned and usually the 3rd strongest/most overkill PCB design after the HoF and K|NGP|N. They're usually a relative bargain in the western markets too, as Palit don't have the same level of brand recognition there that they enjoy in the East.


----------



## Luminescent (Oct 7, 2022)

If bigger cards are in fashion now maybe we can bring back CRT monitors, ditch those fancy USB drives and let's install some floppy disks.
Wonder if dlss is need it for smooth framerates in Loom.


----------



## Veseleil (Oct 7, 2022)

Luminescent said:


> If bigger cards are in fashion now maybe we can bring back CRT monitors, ditch those fancy USB drives and let's install some floppy disks.
> Wonder if dlss is need it for smooth framerates in Loom.


TBH, I'd love a 16:10 CRT in 24"+ size. Thinking about that as I'm watching mine's IPS disgusting backlight bleed...


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 7, 2022)

Wow this thing's superlatively massive & not in a good way 


Spoiler











I'd rather have an actual room heater than this waste of *$$$*


----------



## Veseleil (Oct 7, 2022)

R0H1T said:


> Wow this thing's superlatively massive & not in a good way
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, winter is coming in the northern hemisphere, so...


----------



## Lycanwolfen (Oct 8, 2022)

Ya the only thing FE stands for now is freaking expensive


----------



## o_o (Oct 9, 2022)

@W1zzard Can you tell us at what time the reviews for the partner cards will go live?

Small correction: the Gigabyte Gaming OC has larger 110mm fans unlike the Gigabyte Windforce and most other 4090s.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 9, 2022)

Trying to get one of these 4090's in your case be like

Also those adaptor cables seem to only have two of the four wires actually connected to anything and that being to ground the other two the center pair go nowhere except 2 inches down the inside of the mesh and connect to yup you guessed it fresh air


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Oct 9, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Trying to get one of these 4090's in your case be like
> 
> Also those adaptor cables seem to only have two of the four wires actually connected to anything and that being to ground the other two the center pair go nowhere except 2 inches down the inside of the mesh and connect to yup you guessed it fresh air


Yeah, but he has to get it into the house first.


----------



## ianann (Oct 9, 2022)

Despite the ridiculous sizes. The FE is again a beautiful piece of engineering. Both technically and design-wise. A shame I would put a waterblock on it nonetheless. xD


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 10, 2022)

if this things fly of the shelves whe may be seeing the beginning of the end for gaming


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Oct 11, 2022)

Luminescent said:


> If bigger cards are in fashion now maybe we can bring back CRT monitors, ditch those fancy USB drives and let's install some floppy disks.
> Wonder if dlss is need it for smooth framerates in Loom.


/me fires up Oregon Trail & shouts "RTX ON!"


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 11, 2022)

o_o said:


> @W1zzard *Can you tell us at what time the reviews for the partner cards will go live?*
> 
> Small correction: the Gigabyte Gaming OC has larger 110mm fans unlike the Gigabyte Windforce and most other 4090s.


There's a thing called NDA that covers this.


----------

